# New profile enhancements: Friends List, Profile Privacy, Latest Reputation Recieved



## Janice (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm pleased to announce there have been some additions to member profiles. You will now find the following additional information in your profile & userCP. Make sure to visit your userCP to adjust your settings at least once after registering your account with the forum. 


Friends List - The forum's "buddy list" feature has been spiffed up and added to your member profile. You can toggle it's visibility in your userCP under "edit profile" 
Profile Privacy - Registered members can view all member profiles, you now have the option to restrict your profile to only friends in your userCP "edit profile" 
Latest Reputation Received - The last 5 reputation you have recieved will be displayed in your profile. 

You can check out how the Friends List feature works by clicking here and scrolling down to 'Friends'.

*Note about the Friends List feature - In order for avatars to be displayed, members must be mutual buddies. 

Please feel free to ask the staff any Q's you might have about using these new features.


----------

